# !8"x36" Thickness sander.



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

This is a couple of photos of my second generation thickness sander, a 18"x36". My original build was a 25"x60", Much too large for my shop, but did give me the background for the 18x36 model. 

There are some things I would change if I was to build a third, but this works fine and I want to get on with other projects.

I hope you enjoy the photos.

Have a great day! "Canada Day" for us.

John


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Now you're firing on all cylinders John, what an ambitious but successful project that is. What sort of feed-rate does it have and what sort of percentage of dust is collected? What was the original purpose for that geared motor and did you have much trial and error in getting the gearing just right? I can't stop with just four questions so what was the purpose in making the first one so gargantuian, for that matter this one I think is still quite large, what would a typical use be that required such a size.

Now that you have proven your credentials, I'm sure we all look forward to many more such posts.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Now you're firing on all cylinders John, what an ambitious but successful project that is. What sort of feed-rate does it have and what sort of percentage of dust is collected? What was the original purpose for that geared motor and did you have much trial and error in getting the gearing just right? I can't stop with just four questions so what was the purpose in making the first one so gargantuian, for that matter this one I think is still quite large, what would a typical use be that required such a size.
> 
> Now that you have proven your credentials, I'm sure we all look forward to many more such posts.


Our first model, 25x60, was a case of bigger is better. I found the widest I personally had to run was 18", and I found the bed did not have to be that long. Hence the smaller one.

I used a 39 rpm - 89 in lb - 1/12 HP - 115V motor for the belt, I used a two step gearing system, using chain as the method of drive. The sprocket went from 2" to 4", then went from 2" to 4" again, reducing my feed rate down to approximately 9 - 10 rpm. I have found this to be the best for this table. With only one reduction to approximately 18 - 19 RPM I found it way too fast. If I was to build another I would be sure to consider a variable speed gear drive, for the belt, for different woods it would pay to have the option of slowing or speeding up. (I used what I had)

Dust collection was my biggest worry, at 60 and a smoker (no lectures please  ,I know) I wanted to remove as much dust as possible. My dust collector is a 1 HP system using a pleated filter. I have a 4" hose running to the dust pick-up. When I first tested without the the black flexible face, I found a lot of dust blew beyond the hood, (it looked like a snow storm). As it is, I get minimal dust, but the belt I choose to use collects dust in the grooves and drops on the floor. (mental note: build #3, thinner belt, smoother surface).

My planner is 13" and the things I have built are always 14" - 16" wide, of either, frames or solid laminated top. This seems to meet all my needs to this point. It is a nice, useful toy, and one I use a lot.

Some photos of my belt gearing system, and my dust system. The last photo is of my #1 table, with the hard ware.

Please ask any questions and please do comment, this is not the "end all of DIY tables", I am sure someone could take the concept and improve on it, As I post I will mention things I would improve on and with your ideas we could "build the perfect DIY table".  

Thanks for viewing!
John


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the additional info. John, I'll be surprised if several copies aren't built by members.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI John

THANKS for the snapshots,,, here's comes bj... did you say you have the plans for this one 1.9 mb. ?
What did you put out to make this one.. ?
I'm a old gear head ( Rube Goldberg type) I enjoy making things like this...

You know the next question,,,,,  
========
rube goldberg things ▼

http://images.google.com/images?hl=...&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title


===========


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

This sounds like a fun project, I'm not a gear head but I think I could put this together. I would be interest in the plans as well.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

So John,

I'm guessing that when you were a young lad someone said ' you can't do that' and you probably said nothing, went and did whatever it was they said you couldn't do and you've been at it ever since.

I find you to be amazing, like many others on this site, tons of skills and determination.

Thanks for sharing,

Ed......


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Bob 

I did send the file to a gentleman in the USA about a month ago, I sent via regualr email. It is in a micro$oft word format, complete with photos, with my views. Golly, the things that could be improved. Yes I will e-mail you the file if you wish to go play.  I know you could come up with some alernative ways. 

How would you like to do it?
John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

I just checked my hold box for my email, I could not find it..

PLEASE PLEASE resend it ...

Thanks
===========



Check twice! said:


> Bob
> 
> I did send the file to a gentleman in the USA about a month ago, I sent via regualr email. It is in a micro$oft word format, complete with photos, with my views. Golly, the things that could be improved. Yes I will e-mail you the file if you wish to go play.  I know you could come up with some alernative ways.
> 
> ...


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

On it's way GONE 

Rolf send me your e mail, I will send you a copy.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John


Got it THANKS 

I just fliped it over to a PDF file for safe keeping 


=========


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

BJ, can you please mail the PDF version to me.

Thanks lots


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Rolf

see file(s) below, to big to post as one file.

=========


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Got it, Thanks BJ


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Bj

I was not sure how to put it on the forum.

Thanks
John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rolf and John

You'er Welcome, duck soup stuff.. 

I wisk Mark would open the size just a bit... to 5mb files for PDF and ZIP stuff..O well..

==========


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

TWITA :sold:


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I like that sander alot. Yankee Ingenuity but done in Canda.

Great work.

Steve Bolton


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Joh you did a great Job on this. Very nice piece of equipment. You have me impressed and awe. Great job once again.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Ok Steve, we will call it "North American" built,,,,, American ingenuity, built with Canadian technology. I call that a joint effort.  Two great countries join.

Any questions please ask, hope we see some builds, maybe with your ideas I can improve mine as well.

Have a great day, on this "Canada Day" of ours.

John


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

John, Thanks for sharing. Thanks to Bob for preparing your files. A similar commercial version drew a lot of interest at the Woodworking Show. I believe it was over $500US. Your versions appear to be very well concieved and built. Like Harry said, many members are going to try and emulate your success. -Derek


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

nice machine, John,,,, my hat is always off to those that can build their own equipment. I have plans to build a thickness planer, but a simplier model,, the sanding drum is on the bottom and you push the wood pannel over top of the drum.
I have been collecting the parts,, and,,, some day,, I might get around to building it,,,,, hahahah,, 

once again though,,, ya did a nice job on yours,,,,


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

All I can say is "IMPRESSIVE"!! I can see you put a lot of work in that.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks, Terry/Jim

I am like the rest of you creators, enjoy the challenge of a build. Either that or I have way too much idle time. 

Terry, I seen a model with the bottom drum around the net somewhere and from what I read it works quite well.
The bug will get you someday, and before you know it you will build it. 

Thanks
John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job JOHN,,,

Visteonguy I made one of the ones you are thinking about, and they suck 

A total waste of 450.oo bucks,,,you need to look at it real hard ...when you remove stock you need something to take it's place...or you will end up with a snipe at the end of the board...and that's why you are running it in a sander, to remove the stock nice and clean and flat .. 

I'm thinking about one like John's but I think I'm going to rework a Grizzly planer and replace the cutting head with a sanding drum..I have the 18" sanding drum but I need to get a 12" wide one to get it to work right...or cut the one down that I now have...


======


=======



Visteonguy said:


> nice machine, John,,,, my hat is always off to those that can build their own equipment. I have plans to build a thickness planer, but a simplier model,, the sanding drum is on the bottom and you push the wood pannel over top of the drum.
> I have been collecting the parts,, and,,, some day,, I might get around to building it,,,,, hahahah,,
> 
> once again though,,, ya did a nice job on yours,,,,


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

John, where did you find the belt for your sander. I'm not good with motors and gears, but I want to give it a try.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

rmaxa said:


> John, where did you find the belt for your sander. I'm not good with motors and gears, but I want to give it a try.


Rolf
The feed belt came from Goodall rubber, (Dartmouth) approx $120.00 I would suggest you get a much thinner belt, designed for sanding table. I did not think thin enough on both tries. There is a proper belt available an example is
http://cgi.ebay.com/Ryobi-WDS1600-D...tem?IMSfp=TL0806301931r16913#ebayphotohosting

I wish I had known this at the time.

The motor belt from "Busy Bee Tools" and similar company in the USA is "Grizzley Tools", you can get them at most building supply stores.

To avoid the gears, you could design a direct drive motor with a speed controller. I thought about this but never did it. Humm, why not?

It worked so "whats next" 

If you need any photos in a larger format to identify method just please ask, and I will post.

It is not a hard build but a tedious one, and a level table is a must. I am sure you can build this and I will be happy to answers any questions.

Go for it, you will enjoy the first piece of wood you run through it. 

John


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks John for the helpful information. Let me start to collect some of the material. I may come back to you with more questions.

Thanks again


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

John, you may find this link useful.
http://www.surpluscenter.com/

What size motor did you use?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

rmaxa said:


> John, you may find this link useful.
> http://www.surpluscenter.com/
> 
> What size motor did you use?



Caution.... that site can get expensive if you are unable to control yourself..... too many good deals.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Rolf

Thanks for the site. We have a store local that is similar. www.princessauto.com I did bookmark and will wander through when I get home from work.

I used a 1 1/2 HP..... 3450 RPM 110V motor, for the sanding drum. I stepped it down to 1725 RPM using a 2" to 4" pully. If I was doing it again I would have liked to use a 1725 RPM @ 2 HP. The torque would have been much better. 

The belt motor was 39 RPM... 1/12 HP... 89 in lb. The best would have been a similar motor with a speed controller. I stepped the speed down to 9 RPM using cogs and bicycle chains.

Hope this helps. Off to work 5:15 am my day starts.  You have a fine day and will chat again.

John


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Doug

These type of stores (for us builders) is like a candy store to kids. I can never walk out with JUST what I went in for, always, a "boy oh boy, could I ever use that" and it only costs $$$$.  

Have a great day!
John


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for the information John, as I mentioned before I'm starting to collect the items I need for the sander. My wife has me on a tight budget this month.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Rolf, I do understand what you say, "My wife has me on a tight budget this month"  

My better half not only has a tight budget, she added a short chain so I could not escape to the toy store. 

It is the excitment of the build, that makes it all worth while.

John


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

You got it John, I'm becoming the king of scrounge.


----------



## ajh359 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks John and Bob for the plans. will start on this soon.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi ajh

If you have any questions I may be able to help you with please post. I can send or post larger photos of any of the build.

Good luck and have fun, I did.


----------



## ajh359 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the reply and my name is Andrew. I would like to have the bigger drawing please.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi Andrew

I do have your email, but may I suggest you take your email off your post. I will email and send the photos you require.


----------

